# Introduction to Makery and Mischief



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi my name is Zachary Fowler. I live in a yurt in the Maine woods and love to make suff and i wanted to share that with everyone, so i started a youtube channle called *Makery and Mischief*. On the practical side we have a small farm, we are building up to self sufficiency and will be posting videos on how to do this. "Makery" will be for the most part, inexpensive, smart and innovative ways to do small farm and woodsman things. And on the "Mischief" side we like to have fun and make things go boom. So expect to see anything from home made model rocket-rocket launchers to stuffed animals getting blown up. I am also a little obbsessd with slingshots, so there is going to be a good bit of that. As of now, I have 4 on-going series that I will be posting videos about on a regular basis, and ocassionally off topic ones.

The first video series is Primitve Traps 101. Each video will show how to make a featured trap, how to set and safely operate the trap, and how to safely release game from the trap if it is a live trap. Live trap videos will have live footage of animal capture from the game camera. Kill trap videos like dead falls will not have any kills in the video, they will be showcased by Hedgy the stuffed squeakey hedgehog, who is always willing to take one for the team. The first Primitive Trap 101 video: "*Bird Cage*" is already up.

The second video series is Homesteading Videos, and there are already two: "*Rooster Bola*" and "*DIY Splitting Firewood Made Easy*." I am in the process of making the third video now about the rustic bunk bed I'm making for my girls.

The third and fourth video series are my slingsot series. The first of which is "*DIY Slingshot Targets That Go BOOM*!"- It is about making slinshot targets that explode and regular target ideas that make shooting more fun. Most of the target ideas may easily be used for air rifle shooting and regular shooting as well. Additionally, each of the videos will feature one of the slingshots i have made.

The second in the slingshot series is "*My Journey To Beating The Guinness World Record*"- this series is about my attempt to build up enough speed and accuracy to beat the current Guinness World Record of 25 cans knocked down with a slingshot in one minute. I will be doing a new video in this series every month or so. In each video I will show my new design for a faster slingshot and/or slingshots sent me to test and increase my speed. Also I will talk briefly about my speed shooting technique. And, of course, the video will end with me doing a timed shoot.

Coming this fall, I will be starting a new series Called "Slingshot Super Slam". *The Super Slam* is when an archer takes one of each of North American big game with a bow. My intention is to do the same with a slingshot by taking one each of North American small game that is legal to hunt like rabbit, squirrel, turkey, duck, goose, pheasant, and crow. I have found 23 small game in New England, which includes both mammals and birds that can legally be hunted within their season.

So go to *Makery and Mischief* by clicking any of the links on in this message and subscribe now and be there for the adventure as it unfolds.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Dang. There's enough ambition in there for three folks. I've subscribed and will be watching intently. Good luck Zach... :thumbsup:


----------

